# 750 Holley stock 305 Chevy



## Ulysses 2

I just went out and got a Holley Dual Plane intake and a 750 cfm carb [with mech secondaries],my engine is a stock 305 chevy hooked up to a 350 turbo tranny. 

Everyone tells me that the 750 carb is too much for the stock engine. My question is will the driveability be affected to the point of making the car [84 Coupe Deville] undriveable? Can it be adjusted to work with minimal problems? they also say dont use it with a 700r4 tranny, why?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

750 is gonna run too rich for that motor, that'll be the problem


----------



## SpyCam

OTHER THAN THE FACT IT WILL STALL EVERY TIME YOU TRY TO GET ON IT AND RUN LIKE TOTAL SHIT!!
MY FIRST ? IS WHY WOULD YOU PUT A HOLLEY 750 DOUBLE PUMPER ON A STOCK 305?
IT WILL RUN 50 TIMES BETTER WITH A 450 CFM MECH. SECONDARY HOLLEY.

THE SMALLER THE CFM THE BETTER THE THROTTLE RESPONSE WILL BE AND THE MOTOR WILL MAKE MORE TORQ. WHICH IS WHAT YOU NEED IF YOU HAVE THAT IN A HEAVY CADDY!!

BIG CFM CARBS ON SMALL BLOCKS ARE ONLY GOOD FOR HIGH RPM HORSEPOWER.............#1 305'S AREN'T H.P. MOTORS AND #2 THEIR DONE BY 4500-4700 RPM.THAT IS WHY YOU WOULD GET AWSOME DRIVEABILITY WITH A 450 CFM.

THE REASON WHY MOST PEOPLE DON'T LIKE 700'S IS BECAUSE THERE NOT FAMILIAR WITH THEM. I WORK AT A TRANNY SHOP AND WE PUT THEM IN ALL THE IMPALAS AND STREET RODS WE BUILD. :0 

THEY HAVE A REAL LOW FIRST GEAR WHICH WILL MAKE THE CAR TAKE OFF ALOT FASTER AND ON TOP OF THAT ONCE YOUR ROLLING IT WILL SHIFT INTO OD AND ACTUALLY GET SOME GAS MILAGE AND BE ABLE TO HIT THE HIWAY AND DIP ON 13'S AND NOT BE SCREAMING THE MOTOR GOING 65 MPH :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

HOPE I HELPED








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 18 2004, 02:13 PM
> *OTHER THAN THE FACT IT WILL STALL EVERY TIME YOU TRY TO GET ON IT AND RUN LIKE TOTAL SHIT!!
> MY FIRST ? IS WHY WOULD YOU PUT A HOLLEY 750 DOUBLE PUMPER ON A  STOCK 305?
> IT WILL RUN 50 TIMES BETTER WITH A 450 CFM MECH. SECONDARY HOLLEY.
> 
> THE SMALLER THE CFM THE BETTER THE THROTTLE RESPONSE WILL BE AND THE MOTOR WILL MAKE MORE TORQ. WHICH IS WHAT YOU NEED IF YOU HAVE THAT IN A HEAVY CADDY!!
> 
> BIG CFM CARBS ON SMALL BLOCKS ARE ONLY GOOD FOR HIGH RPM HORSEPOWER.............#1 305'S AREN'T H.P. MOTORS AND #2 THEIR DONE BY 4500-4700 RPM.THAT IS WHY YOU WOULD GET AWSOME DRIVEABILITY WITH A 450 CFM.
> 
> THE REASON WHY MOST PEOPLE DON'T LIKE 700'S IS BECAUSE THERE NOT FAMILIAR WITH THEM. I WORK AT A TRANNY SHOP AND WE PUT THEM IN ALL THE IMPALAS AND STREET RODS WE BUILD. :0
> 
> THEY HAVE A REAL LOW FIRST GEAR WHICH WILL MAKE THE CAR TAKE OFF ALOT FASTER AND ON TOP OF THAT ONCE YOUR ROLLING IT WILL SHIFT INTO OD AND ACTUALLY GET SOME GAS MILAGE AND BE ABLE TO HIT THE HIWAY AND DIP ON 13'S AND NOT BE SCREAMING THE MOTOR GOING 65 MPH :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE I HELPED
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> SPYCAMAZ.COM
> [snapback]2307477[/snapback]​*



most newbies are idiots, but youre alright


----------



## SpyCam

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 18 2004, 02:22 PM
> *most newbies are idiots, but youre alright
> [snapback]2308027[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
WHAT KIND OF ETA TO AZ ON THOSE FLEX HOSE KITS YOU HAVE??????
SHIPPING TO 85019 PHX AZ

THKS






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Ulysses 2

Alright I see why you asked why I got the 750 Holley but I got an incredible deal on the combo, pretty much free! I have a brand new Quadrajet carb on the stock intake right now I pretty much got the carb and intake for looks. 

Is there a way to add an aftermarket choke to the Q-jet? Is there a way to modify the Holley to make it work? Is there an adapter to make the Q-jet work on the Holly intake? Why is it not good to use the 700r4 with the Holley Carb?


Thanks for all replies!


----------



## Ulysses 2

ttt


----------



## SpyCam

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 18 2004, 02:59 PM
> *Alright I see why you asked why I got the 750 Holley but I got an incredible deal on the combo, pretty much free! I have a brand new Quadrajet carb on the stock intake right now I pretty much got the carb and intake for looks.
> 
> Is there a way to add an aftermarket choke to the Q-jet? Is there a way to modify the Holley to make it work? Is there an adapter to make the Q-jet work on the Holly intake? Why is it not good to use the 700r4 with the Holley Carb?
> Thanks for all replies!
> [snapback]2308151[/snapback]​*


IT'S NOT THAT IT ISN'T GOOD TO USE A 700 WITH A HOLLEY.......WE DO IT ALL THE TIME!!!! :0 
IT IS THAT IF THE T.V. CABLE ISN'T PROPERLY ADJ. YOU CAN BURN THE TRANS. UP.
YES THERE IS A ADAPTER TO RUN A Q-JET ON A HOLLY INTAKE :biggrin: 






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Ulysses 2

Would I be better off with the Q-jet?


----------



## corndawg

i wouldnt run anymore than a 600 on a 305


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

get a 600 cfm holley with vacum secondaries or a edelbrock 600 or 500 cfm if you like the looks. i prefer holleys, but edelbrocks are good too and easier to tune. make sure you get a carb with an electric choke.


----------



## lowdeville

Stick with a Q-jet on a stock engine,that holley is good for a 600 hp small block!!But not for street use on a low.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

sooo how about a 350 with headers lt1 heads edelbrock intake and factory everything else....i was thinking 600cfm


----------



## Ulysses 2

Thanks for the advice, I guess Ive got a new 750 for sale then


----------



## SpyCam

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

LOOK ON THE FRONT OF THE CHOKE HORN THERE IS A "LIST #"
WHAT IS IT AND THEN LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH I MIGHT BE ABLE TO SELL IT :biggrin: 












 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## 6Deuced

If you put that big of a carb on a stock 305 your motor will be toast within a few months is my guess, I've seen it happen, That big carb puts more gas in the cylinders and the gas will dry up the oil and dry up your rings then it will start to smoke when you restart it, after it been warmed up, or it will just push smoke when its hot. You need a 350 thats bored over for that size a carb. I find when working properly the best carbs on those motors is the quadrajet or quadrabog as most people know it as. But as long as those quads haven't ever sat they are great. once they sit the accelarator pump dries up and they need a rebuild kit, thing is you could probally find a good one for cheaper than that kit.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 25 2004, 01:39 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOK ON THE FRONT OF THE CHOKE HORN THERE IS A "LIST #"
> WHAT IS IT AND THEN LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH I MIGHT BE ABLE TO SELL IT :biggrin:
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> SPYCAMAZ.COM
> [snapback]2326605[/snapback]​*


The numbers are 4779-9
D624

Thats how it appears on the air horn. The 4779 appears again on the sticker on the box.


----------



## SpyCam

COOL YEAH IT IS A 750 DOUBLE PUMPER. :biggrin: 

THAT WOULD OF KILLED YOUR 305 A VAC. SECONDARY 3310 750 HOLLEY WOULD OF BEEN BAD BUT A DOUBLE PUMPER WOULD OF BEEN KILLER.YOUR SHIT WOULD OF STALLED IF YOU EVER FLOORED IT!!!!! :0 :0 

PM ME A PRICE PLEASE  







 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Jeff

With that being said why did GM put a 750 CFM Q-jet carb on the 305 in my old '87 MC SS???


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Oct 26 2004, 05:48 PM
> *With that being said why did GM put a 750 CFM  Q-jet carb on the 305 in my old '87 MC SS???
> [snapback]2330961[/snapback]​*


 My engine is a 79 305 and it came with the 750 4 barrel Q-jet, but I think the Holley wont work because of the way the Secondaries kick in. But I could be wrong


----------



## SpyCam

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Oct 26 2004, 05:48 PM
> *With that being said why did GM put a 750 CFM  Q-jet carb on the 305 in my old '87 MC SS???
> [snapback]2330961[/snapback]​*


COMPARING A QUADRA JUNK TO A HOLLEY DOUBLE PUMPER IS LIKE A SAYING
A V-6 MUSTANG IS JUST AS FAST AS A 4.6 GT. :0 :0 

I THINK THE TOTAL CC OF A Q-JET PUMP IS A MERE 20CC'S
A DOUBLE PUMPER HOLLEY HAS 2-30CC ACCEL. PUMPS AND SOME EVEN HAVE A 50 ON THE PRIMARYS DEPENDING ON THE LIST #

NOT TO MENTION A Q-JET IS A SPREAD BORE CARB AND A HOLLEY IS SQUARE FLANGE............THERE IS NO COMPARISION!!!!!!

A SPREAD BORE CARB LIKE YOURS HAS 2 VERY TINY PRIMARY BORES THAT YOU DRIVE AROUND ON.THE SECONDARYS ARE ALMOST TWICE THE SIZE OF THE PRIMARYS!!!! THAT WAY THE MOTOR THINKS IT HAS A TINY CARB UNTIL YOU OPEN UP THE SECONDARYS.TRY PUTTING A 750 DOUBLE PUMPER WITH THE ADAPTER PLATE YOUR NEED SINCE IT IS A COMPLETE DIFFERANT STYLE AND TELL ME HOW GOOD IT DRIVES.






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Jeff

Good point, never thought much into it.


----------



## Ulysses 2

Good answer! Thats what I wanted to know, I dont really have a price in mind for the holley , PM me with an offer Ill also trade.


----------

